# PIF Juices



## PsiSan (19/9/16)

Was wondering if we can't maybe send some of our not so successful DIY endeavors to a stock pile to help those in need. Sometimes I feel bad for chucking a bottle, its not to say its bad, its just not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

Yes please definitely needed


----------



## Caveman (19/9/16)

Pretty good idea. Some of my juices I've made I don't even feel comfortable PIFfing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (19/9/16)

I would be happy to PIF juices. Although you must know that for me to toss a juice, it will be so perfumey that even a bergie will barf up a lung if he vapes it.

What I'd be happy to do instead is, on the odd occasion when I make something that is vaguely decent, to make up a second batch and then donate that to a PIF box. If it helps a less-well-off smoker to start or continue vaping, it's all good. The problem is not the juice, it's the logistics. I don't mind donating ingredients and bottles but I'm not keen on having to courier stuff regularly as well. Maybe we could have PIF drop-off boxes somewhere in the big centres like Jhb, CT and Durbs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PsiSan (19/9/16)

Ill be able to do like once a month thing, all my extra juice that does not fit my pallet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (19/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I would be happy to PIF juices. Although you must know that for me to toss a juice, it will be so perfumey that even a bergie will barf up a lung if he vapes it.
> 
> What I'd be happy to do instead is, on the odd occasion when I make something that is vaguely decent, to make up a second batch and then donate that to a PIF box. If it helps a less-well-off smoker to start or continue vaping, it's all good. The problem is not the juice, it's the logistics. I don't mind donating ingredients and bottles but I'm not keen on having to courier stuff regularly as well. Maybe we could have PIF drop-off boxes somewhere in the big centres like Jhb, CT and Durbs?


I am willing to manage the box for CPT

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/9/16)

What a great idea, there are always ppl out these battling to fund juices and i'm sure any pif's would be most welcomed 

Nice thread @PsiSan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (19/9/16)

@wiesbang I will gladly send some juice your way, have some that aren't to my pallet but are not bad, will send some of my prized mixes as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I would be happy to PIF juices. Although you must know that for me to toss a juice, it will be so perfumey that even a bergie will barf up a lung if he vapes it.
> 
> What I'd be happy to do instead is, on the odd occasion when I make something that is vaguely decent, to make up a second batch and then donate that to a PIF box. If it helps a less-well-off smoker to start or continue vaping, it's all good. The problem is not the juice, it's the logistics. I don't mind donating ingredients and bottles but I'm not keen on having to courier stuff regularly as well. Maybe we could have PIF drop-off boxes somewhere in the big centres like Jhb, CT and Durbs?



I agree and like the idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/9/16)

So let us *action* this excellent idea by @PsiSan. Here are my *suggestions for discussion*:

We start off with 4 regional PIF Juice Boxes. Cape Town area, Johannesburg area, Durban area and Port Elizabeth area. Each area will have a volunteer Deputy PIF Boss. Maybe Pretoria warrants a separate box? Ah, and what about Bloemfontein?
@shaunnadan, our PIF Boss, will open a PM conversation for each region, e.g. Cape Town Area PIF Juice Box as title. For each of such PM conversations he will include as participants the Deputy PIF Boss (e.g. @wiesbang for the Cape Town area) and member PIF givers as requested - see below.
The Deputy PIF Boss will furnish all his/her details (names, address for courier and post, contact number, etc.) and other particulars he/she deems necessary in the relevant PM conversation and use this conversation as the channel of communication between himself/herself and PIF givers.
If you have any juice(s), be it DIY or commercial, that you would like to send to one of the regional PIF JUICE BOXES, please:
Ask @shaunnadan (here or via PM) to add you as a participant to the relevant PM conversation.
Package the juices carefully to prevent damage and leakage.
Include your forum name, make sure each juice is indelibly marked with its name and nicotine content (mg), include a description of the juice if not apparent from the name (e.g. bakery juice, strawberry cheesecake) and any other particulars (e.g. PG/VG ratio) you deem appropriate.
Courier, post or deliver your parcel to the Deputy PIF boss concerned, to or at the address furnished in the PM conversation you have been added to. Feel free to engage with the Deputy PIF boss via the relevant PM conversation.

Piffing of juices in a box is in the sole discretion of the Deputy PIF Boss. He/she is, however, free to consult with anyone in this regard. A Deputy PIF Boss may not use or keep for himself/herself any of the juices in a box unless with the consent of the PIF giver.
The forum name of the PIF giver may be disclosed to the PIF receiver unless the PIF giver has specifically requested otherwise.
Deputy PIF Bosses shall update us on how things are going from time to time. In this thread.
If you are in need or know of a person in need, feel free to PM the Deputy PIF Boss concerned and ask for juices to be given. Include all relevant details, including type of juice preferred, if any, and nicotine content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## kevkev (20/9/16)

Andre said:


> So let us *action* this excellent idea by @PsiSan. Here are my *suggestions for discussion*:
> 
> We start off with 4 regional PIF Juice Boxes. Cape Town area, Johannesburg area, Durban area and Port Elizabeth area. Each area will have a volunteer Deputy PIF Boss. Maybe Pretoria warrants a separate box?
> @shaunnadan, our PIF Boss, will open a PM conversation for each region, e.g. Cape Town Area PIF Juice Box as title. For each of such PM conversations he will include as participants the Deputy PIF Boss (e.g. @wiesbang for the Cape Town area) and member PIF givers as requested - see below.
> ...



Brilliant idea @Andre 
I support this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Yay! Can we suggest a rule not to PIF unvapeable juices? (As in ones that taste like oven cleaner or old socks).


----------



## Patrick (20/9/16)

Andre said:


> So let us *action* this excellent idea by @PsiSan. Here are my *suggestions for discussion*:
> 
> We start off with 4 regional PIF Juice Boxes. Cape Town area, Johannesburg area, Durban area and Port Elizabeth area. Each area will have a volunteer Deputy PIF Boss. Maybe Pretoria warrants a separate box?
> @shaunnadan, our PIF Boss, will open a PM conversation for each region, e.g. Cape Town Area PIF Juice Box as title. For each of such PM conversations he will include as participants the Deputy PIF Boss (e.g. @wiesbang for the Cape Town area) and member PIF givers as requested - see below.
> ...



I'd also think @Andre has a great idea and it offers a national structure. 

I do think that there's also a way that vendors can contribute. Say, I live in Johannesburg (I do) and I have a local vendor like Vape King down the road from me (I do). Whenever I go to the store I could drop off a couple of juices with the requisite information - outlined above -and they could put it aside in a PIF Box. That way under-funded vapers could go to their nearest store in cases of emergency. There would have to be some kind of cap on the number of bottles one could take but it would provide a way for the DIY community to give something to the vaping public and a way for the vendors to act as a repository for the needy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (20/9/16)

I dont think vendors will promote this as it doesnt really bring in money (no offense to the vendors). How ever we can ask them to maybe put up a poster at their establishments with the info on our little community project. Ill draw up something tonight as a prototype. If one of the admins can maybe make us a sub section in the forum for each area as we assign PIF juice distributors. Think we can really do some good here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (20/9/16)

Oh and obviously the really bad ones will still get chucked


----------



## wiesbang (20/9/16)

PsiSan said:


> Oh and obviously the really bad ones will still get chucked


So we will test them  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

wiesbang said:


> So we will test them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Quality control is so important!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ahorne46 (16/11/16)

Hi guys/girls 

Any further news/updates in regards to this?


----------



## Andre (16/11/16)

ahorne46 said:


> Hi guys/girls
> 
> Any further news/updates in regards to this?


As far as I know, we received no response from @shaunnadan or any other moderator/administrator. I presume they did not like the idea.


----------



## ahorne46 (16/11/16)

Andre said:


> As far as I know, we received no response from @shaunnadan or any other moderator/administrator. I presume they did not like the idea.


Thank you for the quick response  

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (16/11/16)

Great idea, but from the vendors stand point, it gets tricky, potential cons 1)he loses sales 2) he is responsible for the ingredients in the bottles 3) time "waisted" on a non profit project (vender are busy as it is) 4) juice whores, always taking , never contributing or selling it 5) it promotes DIY = less juice sales

Please dont get me wrong, i love the idea, the vendors will have to see if the pros outweigh the cons and have faith in the project. . . imagine this becomes "standard practice" in all SA vendors, that would be a thing of beauty


----------



## Yagya (16/11/16)

great idea..
i hope you start with Vape town @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

I think logistics was going to be problematic. I will happily make up some PIF juices but it's driving to a regional "juice box manager" or hiring couriers that would stall me. That said, the Joburg clan is getting together for the vape meet on 3 Dec. If there is a call or need for PIF juices, say the word and I will bring some along. And not rubbish failed home recipes either, it would be Bronuts, Funfetti and other recipes by top mixers.

That said, there is a H&S risk for juice that does not apply to mods, tanks and other hardware. So if there is reluctance to promote PIF DIY juice on that basis, I fully understand. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure all DIYers here follow sound practice and I don't think there would be problems. I for one can attest that I always wipe the ring off the bathtub with caustic soda before mixing up a batch of juice in it*. But one must always consider a worst case scenario.

* that was a joke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

@RichJB I am sure that your bathtub is akin to a clean room


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

I sell my used bathwater to adoring fans at premium prices. That I am willing to spread my benevolence even to the PIF community for free is evidence that I am truly a man for the people.

* glares at The Donald.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (16/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I think logistics was going to be problematic. I will happily make up some PIF juices but it's driving to a regional "juice box manager" or hiring couriers that would stall me. That said, the Joburg clan is getting together for the vape meet on 3 Dec. If there is a call or need for PIF juices, say the word and I will bring some along. And not rubbish failed home recipes either, it would be Bronuts, Funfetti and other recipes by top mixers.
> 
> * that was a joke.



You start handing out Bronuts and Funfetti and there's gonna be a long queue


----------



## RichJB (16/11/16)

Well, they don't use any more concentrates than most other recipes, so no reason not to make them. There is more Dragonfruit in Sucker Punch Clone than there is total flavouring in Bronuts. Wayne's recipes are pretty economical.


----------



## Strontium (16/11/16)

Ahh okay, never made either of them.


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Honestly tho @RichJB If you do bring some PIF funfetti please think of me I made some of that notcharlesmanson birthday cake and it's nothing like funfetti and i hate my life for it ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (1/12/16)

I would go further and decant these PIF juices into little 10ml bottles, like those no name wines at Checkers you get some gems in there might be a good way for up and coming mixologists to create some hype and start a juice line. But please no bath water.....


----------



## GregF (1/12/16)

Just seeing this thread now. I think it is a good idea but I cant see it going down well at any vendor, for a number of reasons quoted above.
The only way I can see this working is a thread with PIF receivers listed and PIF givers making them happy.
But then it is limited to this forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ahorne46 (2/12/16)

If this is done, I can do the pif for table view and surrounding areas, aswell as p.e, George and East London, as I travel there often between once a month to every 2-3months depending on work. I think having one person for each province may be troublesome as can you imagine 15-20 different people going to one house every day. There would have to be a list of pif juices that each collection and drop off point has, and when the juice has been given to someone, it should be recorded, incase someone decided that instead of buying juice they take advantage of the piff juice. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar (12/1/17)

Got some stuff for the PIF Box and willing to manage Durban area. Travel around here a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

